# Wireless Xbox



## El Jefe (Dec 15, 2008)

if i want to connect an Xbox 360 to my home network can I use any old wireless dongle or does it have to be a super-expensive Xbox one?


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 15, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> if i want to connect an Xbox 360 to my home network can I use any old wireless dongle or does it have to be a super-expensive Xbox one?



I think you need the xbox one  You can have mine if you want because I can't get it to connect to my network and I've given up trying now


----------



## kained&able (Dec 15, 2008)

why do i want my xbox on my network then? what cool stuff can be done?

can i watch stuff from my computer on the tele i use for the xbox?

dave


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 15, 2008)

kained&able said:


> why do i want my xbox on my network then? what cool stuff can be done?
> 
> can i watch stuff from my computer on the tele i use for the xbox?
> 
> dave



yes you can !


----------



## kained&able (Dec 15, 2008)

oh sweet! are instruction in the manuel or does anything a bit strange need to be done?

does that mean i could also get stuff that im streaming from the net onto my tele?

dave


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 15, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> I think you need the xbox one  You can have mine if you want because I can't get it to connect to my network and I've given up trying now



OOh, if you're sure..


----------



## Sunray (Dec 15, 2008)

If you use Be with the Speedtouch 780WL then you can buy the cheapo 23 quid Wifi router from ebuyer and connect via WDS.  I was shocked that it worked but it does.  Oh only 19.99 now.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132428

WDS isn't a standard so it may or may not work depending on the routers your using.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 15, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> OOh, if you're sure..



yeah I've sort of given up trying to work out why my xbox doesn't connect so you may as well have the useless bit of kit attached the xbox instead !


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a note to say that if you still haven't done it, I have a wireless repeater you can have, that'll do the job. Works for me!


----------



## El Jefe (Dec 29, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Just a note to say that if you still haven't done it, I have a wireless repeater you can have, that'll do the job. Works for me!



Well if you fancy coming over, helping me to go online with it, get into Xbox live etc, feel free. THEN we can scrap online


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Well if you fancy coming over, helping me to go online with it, get into Xbox live etc, feel free. THEN we can scrap online



That sounds fun.

Ok, will dig it out and head over at some point in the next week.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> I think you need the xbox one  You can have mine if you want because I can't get it to connect to my network and I've given up trying now



blimey , thats worth 60 odd quids.....

bloody m$ and thier rip off wireless thingy!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 29, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> blimey , thats worth 60 odd quids.....
> 
> bloody m$ and thier rip off wireless thingy!!!



No need to buy it anyway, a £20 wireless access point or repeater is all you need.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

I had problems connecting mine, but just unplugging the USB adapter, plugging back in, turning off xbox and back on, then turning off the router off and back on sorted the problem out.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2008)

If you have a laptop with wifi you can wire the XBox to the laptop, set the laptop up as a bridge to your wireless router and connect that way. I'll have a look for a walkthrough...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Use-your-laptop-as-an-XboxXbox-360-wireless-adap/
or
http://www.jakeludington.com/xbox/20061208_xbox_network_connection_sharing.html
or
http://www.infobarrel.com/How_to_Use_a_Laptop_to_Connect_Xbox_360_to_Xbox_Live


----------

